

Beginners Guide to Internet Security and Privacy - sdaityari
http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2014/01/18/beginners-guide-to-internet-security-and-privacy/
With the boost in internet connectivity and free wifi-spots popping up at every nook and corner, the vast world wide web has become your playground. Increased connectivity means that you spend most of your time connected to the internet. But, have you ever wondered how safe you are, especially if you are connected to a public network like a WiFi Hotspot?
======
spectrum
Hushmail is NOT secure or private [1] . The sentence "even an employee with
access to their servers can’t get the actual data of the email" is false. Do
not use.

Edit: Adblock Plus allows certain "acceptable ads" (read: companies pay
Adblock Plus to get whitelisted) and this feature is turn on by default. Use
the fork Adblock Edge [2]

[1] [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/encrypted-e-
mai/](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2007/11/encrypted-e-mai/)

[2] [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-
edge/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/adblock-edge/)

------
jlgaddis
There's a lot of "misinformation" in this post. I wouldn't recommend three of
the four "tools" mentioned and would recommend Tor only after ensuring that
the user has a clear understanding of its strengths and weaknesses.

I guess you can't expect excellent quality for $30 an article, though (and
"advertisement" might be a more appropriate term).

